# Uvesa Only 1280-x1024?

## newbie3781

i have installed and configured uvesa and it works well. it seems like i was able to get 1920x1080 and now the max i can go is 1280x1024? is there a solution to this?

maybe a kernel setting?

Thank you[/quote]

----------

## newbie3781

any1?

----------

## mattst88

What kind of video card do you have?

If you've got ATI, Nvidia, or Intel, and you're not using a proprietary driver, you should just be using kernel modesetting without uvesafb.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *mattst88 wrote:*   

> What kind of video card do you have?
> 
> If you've got ATI, Nvidia, or Intel, and you're not using a proprietary driver, you should just be using kernel modesetting without uvesafb.

 

Per one of his last threads (I was helping him with some other stuff), proprietary nvidia driver with a GTX470

uvesafb is mostly foreign territory to me, so i havent an idea beyond that.

----------

## Gusar

 *newbie3781 wrote:*   

> any1?

 

Search around, this question has been answered tons of time.

----------

## FizzyWidget

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

----------

